# Peace songs for kids?



## Callimom

I am trying to pull together some peace activities and possibly a peace walk for kids in time for the UN International Day of Peace.
I am looking for a cd or two that has peace songs appropriate for young kids (ages 3 - 11) to play during our activities.

Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks in advance
Karen


----------



## greenjenny

my daughter's class sang a fantastic song for her 4th grade concert, they learned it in spanish & it was called "los ninos por la paz" it has a great catch-y tune & it lyrics are great!


----------



## BaBaBa

Pete Seeger's gotta have something.
In fact, I think he wrote 'Where have all the flowers gone'


----------



## jennyfah

Peter, Paul and Mary are great and are very kid-friendly. They play lots of other songwriters' music. Their "best of" 2 CD set has many pro-peace songs.

Jen


----------



## caspian's mama

:


----------



## Viola

Well, I'm a little late now, but the singer/songwriter Betsy Rose has some songs about peace. We have her CD Seeds of Peace and the song Seeds of Peace starts
_I am planting a seed of peace, a seed of peace on Earth
Peace in my heart, that's where it starts
I am planting a seed of peace_

You can buy some of her songs in iTunes or find out more on her website: http://www.betsyrosemusic.org/ I think the song I am referring to is actually on the Calm Down Boogie CD, which is sold on iTunes as well.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil

Errrr.... the first song we played for DS when he was born was "Imagine" by John Lennon. I know it wasn't written for children but I don't find it to be inappropriate for kids either.


----------



## caspian's mama

awwwww!!!


----------



## plunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Karenwith4* 
I am trying to pull together some peace activities and possibly a peace walk for kids in time for the UN International Day of Peace.
I am looking for a cd or two that has peace songs appropriate for young kids (ages 3 - 11) to play during our activities.

Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks in advance
Karen

Alice's Restaurant
If I had a Hammer-Pete Seeger


----------



## Toolip

I got this one for a kids peace project. It has some really cute songs.


----------



## merpk

Raffi, has a very sweet song, though I have no clue what the name of the song is, which is basically just a list of names of children from all over the world and the countries they live in ... _"Ahmed lives in Egypt, Moshe lives in Israel, Bruce lives in Australia ..."_

Here's more Raffi songs of peace. "Salaam/Shalom" is kind of situation specific, but it's still pretty universal. You could change the lyrics if you wanted it to be more general than Israeli/Palestinian conflict specific. And here are the lyrics. Same with the song "Mandela" (at the same link).

We love Raffi 'round these parts.


----------



## Milkymommy

John McCutcheon has some songs for children that are very peace minded.


----------



## jiva

http://cdbaby.com/cd/mosaicproject


----------



## kapatasana

Carol Johnson has lots of beautiful songs about Peace for kids:

http://www.caroljohnsonmusic.com/products.shtml


----------



## Kirsten

Red Grammer's cd "Teaching Peace" is FABULOUS!!!!!! Every song is amazing. I promise you will love it! "We're All in This Together" is super catchy and fun; really they are all just fantastic.

I also love his cd "Hello World"; they are both really must haves for every classroom and home with kids IMO.

He is also fabulous live if you get a chance to see him.

www.redgrammer.com


----------



## kathirynne

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk* 
Raffi, has a very sweet song, though I have no clue what the name of the song is, which is basically just a list of names of children from all over the world and the countries they live in ... _"Ahmed lives in Egypt, Moshe lives in Israel, Bruce lives in Australia ..."_

It's called "Like Me and You".


----------

